# EA: I am not trying to make a point



## Timmy123

How do you say 'I am not trying to make a point' in EA? 

Context: I am not trying to make a point but you left the heating on before you left this morning.
Thanks


----------



## كلمات

مش عشان اضايقك بس لازم اقلك انك سبت الدفاية والعة لما خرجت الصبح


----------



## Timmy123

Doesn't this mean to upset/make someone angry?


----------



## Mohammed Lahmadi

I would say " *يمكن الحاجة اللي حقولها مش مهمة *بس انت سبت الدفاية والعة لما خرجت الصبح " meaning *what I'll tell you now might not be important *but you left the heating on this morining.



Timmy123 said:


> Doesn't this mean to upset/make someone angry?



My phrase definitely does not, his migh do sometimes.


----------



## كلمات

Timmy123 said:


> Doesn't this mean to upset/make someone angry?



It depends what you really intend by saying that phrase. Are you somehow annoyed about it but don't want to make a big deal off it? Or do you not care at all? For me, "I'm not trying to make a point" is the non confrontational and subtle form of "I'm annoyed". If that's correct, then the example I gave is correct. "I don't want to annoy you but you left the heater on...." means that you are annoyed but don't want to make it confrontational.

You can also say it like this,
على فكرة، انت سبت الدفاية والعة.... او انت سبت الدفاية والعة على فكرة الصبح


----------



## إسكندراني

Can you give me another way of saying 'I'm not trying to make a point'? I'm not sure we understand what you mean, the expression seems very open-ended to me.


----------



## Timmy123

To make a point is when you do an action or say something but behind it is another reason.

So I tell you about the heater not because its a problem bbut because I want to score a point over you or let you know that Imn in charge.

Another example, someone parks his car in a particular space not because its easier for him to get to his flat but he is trying to make a point that this is his space. It is a very common English expression which has many examples on the net.


----------



## كلمات

It's a common expression yes, but the meaning has to do with the context or with intonation of how you say it. In this case, I'd go with:
على فكرة، انت سبت الدفاية والعة الصبح لما خرجت


----------



## Timmy123

كلمات said:


> It's a common expression yes, but the meaning has to do with the context or with intonation of how you say it. In this case, I'd go with:
> على فكرة، انت سبت الدفاية والعة الصبح لما خرجت



In responde to this, if the person then replied 'are you trying to make a point' - how would you say that in EA?


----------



## كلمات

It depends, 
انت عايز تقول ايه؟ What are you implying?
انت عايز تثبت ايه؟ What are you trying to prove?
انت عايز تقللي اني بضيع الكهربا؟ Are you saying that I'm wasting electricity?
etc.


----------



## إسكندراني

مش قاصد اقول حاجة يعني بس انت نسيت الدفاية والعة لما خرجت امبارح


----------



## Timmy123

That's it guys! Amazing! You have come up trumps again! 

With this in mind could I also just comibine a mixture of your two posts and say ...مش بحاول/عايز اقول حاجه بس انت كذا كذا  or ...مش عايز اثبت حاجه بس انت


----------



## كلمات

You can use this yes.
And just to clarify one thing, you'd say دفاية in most cases. If it's two or more, it's دفايات. If it's heating that comes out of many heaters or a central heating system at a company, a factory, a school, I'd rather use التدفئة.


----------



## iyavor

I've never heard of سبت. What verb is this? Is it only used in EA? How is it generally used colloquially??


----------



## كلمات

سبت يسيب
It's the same as ترك يترك


----------



## إسكندراني

كلمات said:


> You can use this yes.
> And just to clarify one thing, you'd say دفاية in most cases. If it's three or more, it's دفايات.


We have a dual in Egypt; دفّايتين


----------



## كلمات

Yes but use the dual mostly when you are referring to two specific heaters
الدفايتين اللي في قوضتي
الدفايتين اللي في الصالون


----------

